# Weathersealed Camera Gear used in wet conditions



## sleepnever (Oct 12, 2012)

I recently upgraded to a 5DMK3 from a non-weather sealed T2i, which is especially nice here in the Seattle area as we just entered the rainy season (no, its not always raining here  ).

My questions to those of you who do have weather sealed gear and go out in the drizzle/rain/snow whatever are..

1) Do you protect your gear any further with covers, bags, etc?
2) When its wet, especially in places like the viewfinder area, how do you dry it out before next use?
3) Anything else I should know before getting over the jitters of using my expensive gear in the weather?

Thanks!


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 12, 2012)

I protect my gear the same way that I would protect myself. 

So, if I'm running from the car to the store and I get a little wet, that's ok. If I'm standing outside in the rain, I wear a rain jacket with a hood, and I'm supposedly waterproof.

I have no qualms about taking out my MKIV or 1DX in the rain or snow to take a few quick pictures. However, if I'm going to be standing outside in the rain and shooting multiple pictures or I'm shooting an event, then I'll put my camera and lens in a rain cover. I use the ThinkTank Rain Cover for events and I also carry an OPTECH Rainsleeve in each one of my camera bags and backpack for emergencies, you get two for $6.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't forget you also need a weather sealed lens to get full benefit of any weatherproofing.

The other thing you need to watch out for is if you'll be in an extremely dusty environment such as the desert. The dust can be very fine, and tends to get into everything no matter how sealed unless you provide additional protection.


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 12, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Don't forget you also need a weather sealed lens to get full benefit of any weatherproofing.
> 
> The other thing you need to watch out for is if you'll be in an extremely dusty environment such as the desert. The dust can be very fine, and tends to get into everything no matter how sealed unless you provide additional protection.


Yes, good points! I'll also add that some weather-sealed lenses need filters to complete the weather sealing. Sand and dust are the worst!

I also like to protect from sea/salt spray if the ocean is rough. 

Edited: I'll also add that I always make sure that I have the rain covers for my thinktank belt pouches (which are attached) and the rain covers for my camera bag/backpack to protect the rest of my equipment (don't ever take those out of your bag).


----------



## sleepnever (Oct 12, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Don't forget you also need a weather sealed lens to get full benefit of any weatherproofing.



Ah yes, thanks. I should have included that in my post, but I do have a 24-70L mk1 w/ a UV filter to complete the sealing. My 50 1.8 II is not sealed though.

Thanks for the other comments. Good to hear what others are doing before I try it myself =)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 13, 2012)

Richard Lane said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget you also need a weather sealed lens to get full benefit of any weatherproofing.
> ...



I'll add that the weather sealing isn't perfect, and with long term exposure to the dust & sand you can still get damage. For example, I was at Burning Man this year with my 5d3 and my 24-105 on basically the whole time. UV filter on the front, a bit of gaffers tape around the lens/body part. I thought I would be fine. Not so! Repair bill with 30% CPS discount came to a bit over $900.

So, if you're just going out hiking for an afternoon and don't plan on being in a whiteout dust storm, even if it's dusty, you'll almost certainly be fine. If you're going to be out on an alkaline dusty desert for a week, do something to seal up the vulnerable parts of your camera AND lens. Sea spray is probably just as bad, especially if it gets inside.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 13, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Richard Lane said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



Holy crap. I knew a guy with a rebel who wanted to shoot burning man. Glad he didn't do it.


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.canon5dtips.com/review/list-of-weather-sealed-lenses/


----------



## Menace (Oct 13, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> http://www.canon5dtips.com/review/list-of-weather-sealed-lenses/



Thanks for the link


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 13, 2012)

Do I use anything else? Hell Yes! Weather resistant does not mean water proof, and my gear is not cheap.

1. First line of defense is I don't go out in the rain with my camera in general. Sure if there is something worth shooting, like for example I'm getting paid, or the big foot convention is in town. But I don't go outside in the rain for no reason. Why? Seriously what are you going to shoot? I sell stock photography, and there is little call for the rainy drab photo of ____. What a great day for post processing!

2. I use LowePro all weather (AW) Bags. My main bag actually has 2 rain covers, one for the top for light rain, and one that covers the whole bag. Both fold up into pockets. I also keep a trash bag inside to bag up a camera on tripod, convert to a poncho, or ultra-secure my bag if in a small boat or something. ( a .$50 trash bag is cheap insurance)

3. Pelican cases. When i shoot pro surfing, or some similar event that gets me in the sand, I love my pelican cases. They can be seats on the beach, and when you get home, you wash the outside with a hose.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 13, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Richard Lane said:
> ...



Well, it all depends on if he kept it out all the time, or put it in a sealed bag whenever the dust started to kick up. Probably just as well he didn't, he probably would have kept it out in one of the whiteouts, and dust would have gotten all in it.


----------

